# Tex band length ?



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I store my bands etc in a tin box to keep the light out, and accidentally nicked a side of an 8" set of 1/2" Tex bands in the hinge and had to shorten it. I cut the other side to match and found the speed improved a lot. Curious, I continued to trim these excellent snappy bands and eventually arrived at a length of pouch to fork of 5 1/2" using 3/8" steel and a draw of around 28-30 " I know that this is a much shorter band cut that most on here use, but I found this length to be really fast, accurate and with excellent penetration, as rigged on my PFS. Just a heads up if you have short lengths of 1/2" flatband latex that you consider too short to use, just try this setup, you might just be as surprised as I was. Thanks


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Thanks tubeman ,,,,,,,,,, I'm just like everyone else a pile of short bands, definitely will try this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's a little hint for you guys: If you don't shoot 'em, they won't break!!!























Cheers .... Charles

(sorry ... couldn't resist ...)


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Only because TubeMan says so: 

Tubeman is getting excellent shooting results by shooting with 5 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch Tex Shooter Flat Bands. They have a good solid feel to them, they are accurate at this measurement and they do hit hard. You can very quickly get terrific power out of them without going into Butterfly mode. 

Here is my test though I did not take the time to attach the short bands to a fork they still shot really well. TubeMan is right short flat bands are a great way to go. I changed the latter part of this message after doing more shooting.

http://youtu.be/-UdWaxg8iMk


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

My broken band sets always end up with new life on a pfs,as long as there's at least 5 1/2 inches between ties they will be used.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tried some more shots with the short bands mounted this time and I have decided never to throw another band away. Trimming wider broken bands down to half inch and if you have enough length for 5 1/2 inch between ties it's a go. I will keep one PF just for those short flat bands. They are smokin fast with 5/16 steel and the pull is so easy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles said:


> Here's a little hint for you guys: If you don't shoot 'em, they won't break!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I Quit, I'm hanging up my bands for good.

Just as soon as I croak!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I start at 8 1/4 and always cut them at the break and shorten them After they break the second time I am goinr to try the trim I hate to throw them away. I have a pile on my table I am going to cut down now.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I start at 8 1/4 and always cut them at the break and shorten them After they break the second time I am goinr to try the trim I hate to throw them away. I have a pile on my table I am going to cut down now.


You wont be disappointed unless your using a thick heavy pouch.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I read somewhere that pure latex can stretch to 600% it's relaxed length, 5 1/2" = 33" so 5 1/2" should not be over stretched being drawn to the average say 30" anchor point, with regard to band wear.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The latex that I sell will stretch 800%, but I don't advise a working stretch of over 600%. -- Tex


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for that info Tex, an even better margin


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The latex that I sell will stretch 800%, but I don't advise a working stretch of over 600%. -- Tex


Ok, If I have the math correct then at 5.5 inch X 6 would be 33 inch span which should be fine. Is this correct?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok I went thru all my busted bands and recut them. now I have 9 sets that I can shoot 3/8 with and they shoot great. I have between 5 1/2 and 6 inch working length I pull to 32 inches so I am right in the ball park.
On a side note I thought I would have to make a sling with a narrower slit in the forks because of these small bands. I roll them and slide them into the slot and did not think there would be enough rubber to hold them. As it turns out the half inch expands enough to hold them in place with out any problems and I pulled them way past my shooting lenghth to check them out. I shot for an hour this afternoon testing them. If I get the chance I will set up the crony just to check the speed it seems they are burning.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Being the tightwad that I am I have been reusing bands that break at the pouch for a long time. I really thought that was a common practice.

You can get some quick shots off that have a lot of power behind them.

Try different setups. Some you will like and some you will like a lot. If you have not tried .177 bbs with some of these old bands you are missing a treat.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I always use them twice but I never thought of cutting them to 1/2 and using them a third time. Clever idea.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been toying with the idea of packing Fastbands in Argon.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

At 600% the life will be short! -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> At 600% the life will be short! -- Tex


OK, so what do you recommend for a good working length I mean percentage.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

tubeman said:


> I store my bands etc in a tin box to keep the light out, and accidentally nicked a side of an 8" set of 1/2" Tex bands in the hinge and had to shorten it. I cut the other side to match and found the speed improved a lot. Curious, I continued to trim these excellent snappy bands and eventually arrived at a length of pouch to fork of 5 1/2" using 3/8" steel and a draw of around 28-30 " I know that this is a much shorter band cut that most on here use, but I found this length to be really fast, accurate and with excellent penetration, as rigged on my PFS. Just a heads up if you have short lengths of 1/2" flatband latex that you consider too short to use, just try this setup, you might just be as surprised as I was. Thanks


Wanted to make a correction to this post. The bands were actually 5/8" and not 1'2" wide. Sorry for that


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

dgui said:


> Only because TubeMan says so:
> 
> Tubeman is getting excellent shooting results by shooting with 5 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch Tex Shooter Flat Bands. They have a good solid feel to them, they are accurate at this measurement and they do hit hard. You can very quickly get terrific power out of them without going into Butterfly mode.
> 
> Here is my test though I did not take the time to attach the short bands to a fork they still shot really well. TubeMan is right short flat bands are a great way to go. I changed the latter part of this message after doing more shooting.


they do look very hard hitting....


----------

